# would like to breed



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

ok guys this doesn't really have to be piranhas but i want to learn how to breed something besides guppies







.....i have an empty 55g(which i know isnt very large for breeding)......but i would really like to breed some type of fish......my tanks are listed in my sig and would like to try a different kind of fish.....i wanted to get a breeding pair of p's but there arent many keepers in my area......please get me started on the breeding track i've been really wanting to do this for awhile......


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

get some convicts....you dont have to do much, just make sure you have females and males


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

from what ive been readin convicts are easy to breed and im gonna try them. and slo you can use the babies as feeder food cause ull no there arnt any parasites and what not


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

cons breed VERY easily, mine used to breed every 2-3 weeks and i couldn't stop them... just use the babies as feeders, you can practice moving eggs to their own tank etc. with them and then you'll be pro by the time you breed something bigger and harder


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

i think ill probably try breeding them too


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I had convicts breed for me and seriously the only thing you need to do is buy convicts and add water.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

How much are two convicts?

i live far away from a good lfs so it will be hard to get good food .. so i might try to breed two of those and walla .. food .. and are they realyl that easy?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Lector said:


> How much are two convicts?
> 
> and are they realyl that easy?
> [snapback]1133483[/snapback]​


Two small convicts should cost $4.00 or less. I would suggest getting more to ensure that you have a breeding pair though.

As for ease of breeding, they would probably breed in a puddle if they had the chance.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

my p's are around 6-7" now and they are showing breeding colors and doing the "dance" as the posts i have read refer to it as...they have been this color for a while but i havent been able to get to the lfs to get some peat for the filters since i came down with strep throat but i'm going to do a cool water change tommorow so it will set them off into letting some eggs drop.....guess breeding convicts would be sucky compared to this so i may use my empty 55 for the fry :nod:


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

baby convicts are used as feeders ? how many convicts can i keep in a 10g i would like take a stab at breeding those little horny bitches. And free feeders is awesome


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

about what size of the convicts would they start breeding? I just bought 6 of them that are about 1". And how fast do they grow?


----------

